# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  MIDAS VENICE 240

## geostrom

Το παραπάνω μηχάνημα δεν είχε  κάποια βλάβη απλά ήρθε για συντήρηση και καθαρισμό και είπα να αναφερθώ σε αυτό γιατί είναι ένα από τα ποιοτικότερα στην κατηγορία  του .
Η  MIDAS έχει το εργοστάσιο στην Αγγλία αλλά το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο που εχει καταργηθεί πια και στη θέση του βγαίνει καινούργιο ( και χειρότερης ποιότητας κατά την αποψη μου ) κατασκευαζόταν στο εργοστάσιο της  Dynacord (BOSCH group) στην Γερμανία.
Η ποιότητα κατασκευής του είναι κορυφαία και όλες οι κολλήσεις στην πλακέτα γίνονται σε ειδικό μηχάνημα με καταρράκτη κόλλησης που λειτουργεί με nitro με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχω συναντήσει ποτέ σε μηχανήματα παραγωγής του ίδιου εργοστασίου ψυχρή κόλληση η αλλοιωμένη.
Η προενίσχυση είναι απλή αλλα αρκετά γλυκιά και ποιοτική αφού σε αυτό φημίζετε και η κατασκευάστρια εταιρία ( Τελεστικός NE5532 και MC33178 )
Το τμήμα eq είναι από αυτά που λέμε στην γλώσσα μας  ακούει καλά και αυτό το καταλαβαίνεις με πολύ μικρή περιστροφή του ρυθμιστικού σε κλίμακα χιλιοστού ακόμα.
Τα ποτενσιόμετρα είναι της alps βέβαια αλλα ακόμα και τα  ποιοτικά ποτενσιόμετρα δυστυχώς δεν μπορούν να αντισταθούν μερικές φορές στην σκόνη και αυτό είναι και το μοναδικό της  πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίστηκε η με καθαρισμό με ισοπροπυλική η με αλλαγή σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις ,όπως επίσης και τα buton που κάνουν διακοπές με πιο σύνηθες το lowcut και το mute .           
Το να την ανοίξεις και να φτάσεις βέβαια στο πάνω μέρος της πλακέτας για καθαρισμό είναι λίγο χρονοβόρο και θέλει και προσοχή , αφαιρώντας όλα τα κουμπιά και αρκετά παξιμάδια από το κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας , και προσέχοντας να μην τραυματίσεις κατά την αφαίρεση κάποιο εξάρτημα εκεί που ακουμπάς για να αφαιρέσεις όλη την επάνω λαμαρίνα.
Το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο σπάνια έχει να παρουσιάσει βλάβες και είναι από τα πιο αξιόπιστα.
Ελέγξαμε  λοιπόν και την έξοδο για σωστή συμμετρία , που αν δεν υπάρχει ο πιο συνήθης υπαίτιος είναι τα ποτενσιόμετρα εξόδου που έχουν διαφορετική αντίσταση λόγο φθοράς ,ένας καλός καθαρισμός όχι μόνο στην κονσόλα αλλά και στα βύσματα insert που πολλές φορές είναι υπαίτια για πολλά προβλήματα σε πολλές κονσόλες και  έτυμη για τον δρόμο .

----------

ezizu (18-05-14), nikolasswts (18-05-14), xsterg (18-05-14)

----------


## xsterg

φιλε γιωργο,
δεν εχω προσεξει παλι παρουσιαση σου. απο την προσεγγιση του θεματος φαινεσαι επαγγελματιας.

----------


## geostrom

ευχαριστώ Χρήστο ακολούθησα την συμβουλη του Σάκη και ποσταρα και εγω για πρώτη φορά .

----------


## agis68

είναι  η ίδια εταιρεία που παράγει και αναπαράγει ιστορικά μοντέλλα αυτοκινήτων? που είναι και πανάκριβα?????

----------


## geostrom

όχι Αγι άλλη ειναι αυτή

----------

